# Some shooting in the hills



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! So I recently finished up this pocket parasite with a nice webswell for relaxed pinch grip ! It has a resin swell scale with a stabalized douglas furr pinecone I got from @SJAaz ! The resin has green glow pigment in it also! . The core is 9.5mm jade g10 .. and the finger swell is resin with honeycomb mesh inside it and some cool pigment ! A coyote tan g10 pin to finish it off ! .. here are a few shots from the day ! .. went up the hill for a ride .. thanks for looking guys !! 









































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Another dime piece! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome shooting as always brother! And that is a mighty fine bit of sling craft.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Boy that is a pretty sling shot! And it looks like a nice area to shoot also.

You sure can build 'em!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Another dime piece! Nice shoot'n!


Thanks alot C5!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting as always brother! And that is a mighty fine bit of sling craft.


Thanks brother !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SJAaz said:


> Boy that is a pretty slingshot! And it looks like a nice area to shoot also.
> 
> You sure can build 'em!


Thanks alot man !!  .. this one has a little SJAaz DNA! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful Joey, loving the pine cone.......need to get my arse in gear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful Joey, loving the pine cone.......need to get my arse in gear
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend!!  .. and no worries .. we will get it! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Beautiful


Thank you buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Awesome shooting and the pinecone supergrip looks super comfy! Beautiful frame!!!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*fine craftsmanship*


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Awesome shooting and the pinecone supergrip looks super comfy! Beautiful frame!!!


Thank you very much brother !  .. glad you like it! .. it feels pretty darn sweet in the hand ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

crypter27 said:


> *fine craftsmanship*


Thanks man !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > *fine craftsmanship*
> ...


*welcome bro*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s a beauty there Joey. Awesome shootn as always


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

WOW , that is beautiful , I would be afraid to use it.

:bowdown:

Cheers.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a beauty there Joey. Awesome shootn as always


Thank you very very much brother 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

ZS1 said:


> WOW , that is beautiful , I would be afraid to use it.
> 
> :bowdown:
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you very much man !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice SlingShot! Love the Pinecone!

One question: Does the pin serve some purpose?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

jhm757 said:


> Nice SlingShot! Love the Pinecone!
> 
> One question: Does the pin serve some purpose?


Thanks alot man!! Yes the pin helps hold everything together .. and I think it looks sweet also! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

